# How is your weather?



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2015)

It is quite humid here but not that hot.  It is very early morning and about 75 degrees.  I put the AC on because I can't stand humidity.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 17, 2015)

As you may be aware I'm in In Queensland ( Australia) on holidays to escape a month of very cold weather when I live in South Aus...According to the TV news it's a very nice winters days here in Qld 23 c degrees, ....S.A daytime temp is 13c...........Qld is very nice in winter ( now) however it can be very humid in summer ,we experience more dry heat during  summer in S.A. with an accasional humid day.We would love to live here as the winters are more kind to the poor ole bones,but like you can't stand the humidity during summer


----------



## Linda (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't know where you live Annie but here in California, where I live, it was about 105* and I stayed indoors till about 7 pm.  Our humidity wasn't too bad I guess.  I lived in Okla for 18 months back in the early 80s and the humidity was sure horrible there!   I also lived in FL for 5 months while my husband was working on a store in Coral Gables and the humidity got pretty bad there too but I got used to it.  I love FL. 

I looked at your profile and see you have a dog named Suzy too.  Mine is a Boxer, what is yours?  We also have two small dogs, we especially love, named Seth and Minnie Mouse.


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2015)

It's perfect here. In the '80s - low nineties, sunny and beautiful. I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2015)

It's 9am here Sunny  and about mid 60's  at the moment.. set to be about 10 degrees higher in a little while..but these are lower temps than average for August this year here..


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2015)

Linda said:


> I don't know where you live Annie but here in California, where I live, it was about 105* and I stayed indoors till about 7 pm.  Our humidity wasn't too bad I guess.  I lived in Okla for 18 months back in the early 80s and the humidity was sure horrible there!   I also lived in FL for 5 months while my husband was working on a store in Coral Gables and the humidity got pretty bad there too but I got used to it.  I love FL.
> 
> I looked at your profile and see you have a dog named Suzy too.  Mine is a Boxer, what is yours?  We also have two small dogs, we especially love, named Seth and Minnie Mouse.


I am in Ohio.  Suzy is a Shih Tsu and going on 6 years old soon.  I also have a bird named Danny.  Your dogs sound cute.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> It's 9am here Sunny  and about mid 60's  at the moment.. set to be about 10 degrees higher in a little while..but these are lower temps than average for August this year here..



Right around normal for this time of year..78* right now at 4AM..
.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 17, 2015)

"Summertime and the living is queasy."   Let's all sing it together.  Hot and humid here today...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

Here in Scotland we've had the wettest summer on record, and I'm sure the coldest as well.  Today is nice though as it's sunny with a high of about 19C/66F.  It's lovely.  This time next week I'll be in Michigan with temps in the 80's I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Warm and sunny here in the valley at the tip of Vancouver Island. The water in the lakes and rivers is lower this year because of the unprecedented heat wave we had earlier, but a beautiful summer with record crop yield so far.  Today should be a comfortable 25 degrees, perfect for picking blackberries. A tad humid, but not unbearable.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2015)

Just got back from my walk. Beautiful out there right now, but as you can see, temperature going up this week.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 17, 2015)

Going to be a hot week here in Massachusetts.  Already 70 degrees and humid at this early hour (7:30).  Going up to 94 today with high humidity.  Ahhh, New England!  Going to be an indoor kind of day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Going to be a hot week here in Massachusetts.  Already 70 degrees and humid at this early hour (7:30).  Going up to 94 today with high humidity.  Ahhh, New England!  Going to be an indoor kind of day.



I will be in Boston in mid September and I'm bringing capris, short sleeves, sweatshirt and jacket, and raincoat.  I'm prepared for anything.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 17, 2015)

It's been hot and dry the last few weeks. My grass has been brown. But we got 2 inches of rain over the weekend and suppose to rain off an on all week. My grass has already perked up from the weekend rain.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 17, 2015)

Hot here in Toronto -- 26 now and going up to 31 C today.  Cooling off a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

It was perfect this afternoon.  It hit 70 and sunny so I went out on my bike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2015)

9:30 am by me, and it hasn't quite hit 70 yet.  It's been high 80s and 90s, looking forward to the fall when temps cool down.


----------



## MaryZPA (Aug 17, 2015)

We'll have an unusually hot day in central PA with a high of 90F. I plan to take it easy and enjoy it. The temps will be in the single digits again before I know it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Here in Scotland we've had the wettest summer on record, and I'm sure the coldest as well.  Today is nice though as it's sunny with a high of about 19C/66F.  It's lovely.  This time next week I'll be in Michigan with temps in the 80's I think.



Whenever we were expecting visitors in the UP, we cautioned them to "bring warm clothes"...didn't matter if it was winter or summer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Whenever we were expecting visitors in the UP, we cautioned them to "bring warm clothes"...didn't matter if it was winter or summer.



I lived in the UP as well!  Ever changing.  I tell visitors to Scotland be prepared for anything, especially wet and cold.  I can tell when tourists are arriving as they wear shorts and seem to expect that it will be hot and sunny just because it's summer.  Obviously haven't visited Scotland before!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2015)

Hot hot hot!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2015)

Normally it is very hot and bone dry here in August.   You usually don't even have to mow the lawn after July.  This year we are having numerous widespread afternoon thunderstorms, gully washers in fact, with highs in the upper 80s and high humidity.   Good for the plants and trees (and weeds and parasites and fungus).


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Forest fires! All over BC. Nothing major near the valley where I live, but dangerous ones in the Okanagan desert climate. Not only a threat to lives and homes, but also to the majority of the premier orchard crops of  the province. Also raging fires out of control in the interior kootenay region. Here in the valley, the river levels are too low for the salmon to thrive, who knows what the effect will be if the stocks are badly damaged. Yet water is still diverted to the mill thirty miles north of here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 18, 2015)

Forecast 70 and sunny again!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2015)

79* right now headed for 97*, chance of rain tomorrow..
.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 18, 2015)

...ditto on Ken's weather.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2015)

HOT HOT HOT here again today.  My dog and I like to walk in the early evening, but it has been so hot lately and not cooling down in the evening like it usually does here in the desert.  SO, we've been walking about 6:30 AM  or so before the sun is fully up and blazing.  
Yesterday it was unusually humid, and absolutely miserable!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 18, 2015)

In Seattle, we're dying from the heat this summer.   All the rivers are really low and the fires have started.    We had a weekend of rain, everyone was so happy (have to live in Washington to understand that one


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2015)

debbie in seattle said:


> In Seattle, we're dying from the heat this summer.   All the rivers are really low and the fires have started.    We had a weekend of rain, everyone was so happy (have to live in Washington to understand that one



That's exactly how it is in Southern Spain where my daughter lives...they've had a much hotter than average summer with temps way above 100 deg this year. The reservoir in the mountain where she lives which supplies all the water for the village has dried up (daughter is on the Campo  has her own water supply because she has Boarding kennels)...and the fires are a regular occurrence  on the mountains in the south in the summer


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/US/AZ/Surprise.html


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fairly mild this morning. Played golf and not all that hot. Warmed to around 90 this afternoon, but still not as bad as most August days.


----------



## Temperance (Aug 18, 2015)

Very humid, almost tropical.  So looking forward to the fall and cooler weather.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 18, 2015)

There are only two temperatures here in the summertime: hot and hotter. Sometimes it rains.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2015)

It's night so it's a lot cooler and a bit humid.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2015)

It's hot and humid.  It's going to be close to 90 today and rain.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/US/AZ/Surprise.html



Yea, yea, my daughter lives in Scottsdale and I can never get away with whining to her about our hot weather here in Seattle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2015)

Low 60's here.  Lots of cloud but didn't rain as expected.  Yet.


----------



## Linda (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it's suppose be cooler today, only 97 or 98 so that's great.  But the wild fires are not getting controlled like they hoped and they had to evacuate a christian camp and small community ( Around a thousand people) by my husband's favorite fishing lake.   The smoke is really messing up the quality of our air and we're told to stay indoors if we can.  We still go outside though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2015)

It's really a beautiful day today in the low 70s.  Not humid, no rain.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2015)

Gloriou ly sunny and warm by early afternoon after a grey start...just a touch under 80 degrees, still mid 70's now at coming up to 7pm...tomorrow when I'm indoors at the workhouse it's gonna be mid to high 80's...always hot when I'm working...goddam it..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2015)

Pouring with needed rain here in CT.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad you are getting the rain you need.

It's cooler today in the 70s but I can feel the humidity.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 22, 2015)

The weather here, Annie? It's outdoors. All the heat and humidity is outdoors. Yay.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2015)

Warm and sunny here on the coast, lovely on my balcony. Sitting on the big rocker amongst the flowers and veg, drinking a cooler!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 22, 2015)

Tornado watch until midnight.  We're really past the season when we anticipate an occasional tornado.  But, it's been a strange year.  Cold front coming through that is triggering the storms.  95 and humid today. 75 and dry tomorrow... if we don't get blown away.  Evidently, Dorothy wants a ride to Oz................


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 23, 2015)

Heard thunder last night which is rare here. Cloudy and drizzly now but supposed to be sunny and low 70s later.


----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)

Been raining here all morning, but has brightened a bit this afternoon,
and humid.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 23, 2015)

Perfect! 75 and sunny!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

Absolutely lashing down here ..it's almost dark enough to turn the lights on...errrk...very glad I don't have to go out!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2015)

It's hot in the 80s today. I prefer it cooler but it's not so bad, could be a lot worse.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

HOT 87 degrees, ugh!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The weather here, Annie? It's outdoors. All the heat and humidity is outdoors. Yay.


Yes, I'm glad it's outdoors and I am indoors with the AC on.  Hot and humid now!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 2, 2015)

I haven't worn long pants since the beginning of May.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2015)

Upper 80s here in Michigan.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2015)

Summer Heat and humid this whole week. Next week looks more like fall weather.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2015)

Hot today!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 6, 2015)

High of 84 today and sunny.


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2015)

Gorgeous Labor Day weekend weather here, sunny and in the 90s. I've done my celebrating this weekend, saw my family, ate, took mom grocery shopping and to yard sales. So today I'm going to cook meals for the next couple of days becuase it will be too hot later. I'll watch some US Open tennis and relax and live la dolce fa niente! :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2015)

Today it has cooled down into the 70s.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hard rain yesterday. Today it's cooler and cloudy. A couple sprinkles here and there.


----------



## Lon (Sep 10, 2015)

Gonna be 106 F  here today and the air quality sucks. Hope that The El Nino in the Pacific develops.


----------



## chic (Sep 11, 2015)

After a week of 90+ temps we're getting rained on but good. I hope it's not a line storm.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2015)

Glorious blue skies and sun this morning...set to be around low 70's today


----------



## Kadee (Sep 11, 2015)

Almost got sunburned today it was 24 c forecast for 27 tomorrow ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2015)

We are in the low 60s today and boy am I glad.  I didn't like the hot humid stuff we had.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 13, 2015)

We have had a few nice days in the high 20's all the fruit trees are out in blossom , but so are all the weeds and native wattle as well as crops ( I live in an area where wheat, barley etc are grown) been sneezing eyes sore from all the pollen

My plum tree


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 13, 2015)

So happy the temp dropped! Maybe the 50's to 70's. The heat and humidity was record breaking for awhile there. Meaning you try to put on your makeup between the sweat droplets...no fun.


----------



## Zante (Sep 13, 2015)

We are coming into Spring in Tasmania and we have been having beautiful days - today has been a pleasant 18C


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2015)

Cool, 55 degrees, windy and rainy this morning. Beginning to feel like fall weather.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2015)

Cooler and sunny, perfect after the weekend rain and heat and humidity in the weeks prior.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a lovely picture Kadee... sorry you're suffering from all the Pollen. 

Today it's high 60's..sun and rain in equal quantities and high winds ..fortunately I've been working from home today so haven't been out


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2015)

yeah, that's a nice plum tree picture!

It's in the 80s today so I have the AC on again.  I don't like the heat.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2015)

Much better thank you. We had a month or so of the mid-nineties every day. Just stepping out for the mail you're soaked. I was trying to put on makeup between the sweat running down my face. Part of my job is being outside. Everybody was escaping to the receiving area mid-day. Let the blinking managers die of heat stroke, you're not paying us enough. Now it's closer to 75. Much better!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2015)

Very much improved here also. Probably similar to NJ's weather, but a bit more humid in the summer. It feels so wonderful to walk outdoors without cringing!


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2015)

87 degrees, dry and sunny. My perfect day!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2015)

It's about 68 out there with a nice cool breeze.  This is what I call perfect weather!


----------



## Fern (Sep 20, 2015)

Getting the long awaited rain after some lovely warm Spring days.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 20, 2015)

We had a Beautifull day yesterday 24 c today it's back to a dreary 16 c again and that's the forecast for the next 4 days , getting a little sick of the cold it's going on and on ...Hubby and I got  married in September ( 28 years ago next weekend) and it was 42c the day we married ..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2015)

We also had a beautiful sunny hot day yesterday..today back to Rain...and 60 degrees F


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 21, 2015)

Seems I forgot to post this morning. 

I like those kitties, Holly. My kitty wouldn't have a clue about what to do outside in the rain. That might have something to do with his having never been an outdoor kitty, ya think?C

ool and overcast here this morning and there's a dreary feel outside. I'm glad this weather is the exception.

This might be a good day to tidy up my digs. Or not


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2015)

LOL Georgia..if I were you I'd give the cleaning a miss and settle down with some good TV or a book...that's what rainy days are for. Cleaning only when the sun shines and shows up the dust!! 

Past 5pm here now  and it's still lashing down and very dreary , forecast to be on all day tomorrow too, and I'm at the pitface tomorrow,  all that back-splash from trucks on the motorway there and back  *ugh* :drive:


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 21, 2015)

Cool today (although I would never say this at home!) with a high of 70. Sunny.


----------



## Linda (Sep 21, 2015)

It's 100* on my front porch at 3:40 pm, I think it's broke a heat record for Sept 21. Lots of smoke from the back fires is making it a bit miserable for those who have to be outdoors.   I'm thankful we can stay indoors today.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 21, 2015)

It is 85, we just got back from a ride along the bay shore with the top down.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2015)

Been low 80s the past couple of days, but should be in the 70s.  Autumn is in the air, I'm ready for it, one of my favorite seasons.  Morning bring crisp air, and the leaves have been falling slowly but surely for awhile now.  Bye bye summer, welcome Fall!


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Here in the UK at Rhos On Sea, North Wales it is pouring down with rain.
And just 14 degrees. (The EU made us go to centigrade instead of farenh.)
It is supposed to clear up later with the Sun coming out.
We shall see.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

Here it is finally cooling off a bit.  Last few days only in the mid to high 80s, and tonight it's raining.  We really need the rain.

Cooling off is good -- I am tired of the heat, and I don't have to get up so dang early to walk my dog before the sun gets so hot.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2015)

Here in MA it is cloudy and cool today; yesterday was lovely but cool and windy.  Last day of Summer will only hit about 70 degrees here.  Bring it on, Fall.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2015)

Gotta love Texas!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2015)

Ken. After reading your signature for about the tenth time, I finally (dah) got it. 

Cool this morning, about 50 degrees, but going up into the 70s. It would be a good day to get off my duff and power wash the camper.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Ken. After reading your signature for about the tenth time, I finally (dah) got it.
> 
> Cool this morning, about 50 degrees, but going up into the 70s. It would be a good day to get off my duff and power wash the camper.



I have more...Stay tuned...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 2, 2015)

We are having nice cool temps. in the 50s now.  Lots of wind.  I like it.  I don't like hot weather at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2015)

It's almost 9am here now and the sky is blue with not a cloud to be seen It's high 60's F . I'm working from home today so I will get the chance this afternoon to go out and enjoy it..


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2015)

Too cold for me and windy too. Hurricane Joaquin is on the way.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 2, 2015)

30 C here today .. 35 forecast for tomorrow ( Saturday )


----------



## Manatee (Oct 2, 2015)

We took a pleasant ride down Gulf Boulevard, it was in the low 80s.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2015)

Annie said:


> We are having nice cool temps. in the 50s now.  Lots of wind.  I like it.  I don't like hot weather at all.



I'm like you Annie, it was in the 70s today, and supposed to be in the 60s for the weekend.  I really love the fall weather and don't like the heat at all.  Favorite seasons are spring and fall.  But, I love all seasons, can get excited each winter at the first snow.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 2, 2016)

So far Hermine is just south of us here.   Only lots of clouds and a sprinkle or two.  Whew!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 2, 2016)

We woke up to 56 degrees this morning, with a slight Northerly breeze....almost Perfect weather.  The high will only reach the lower 70's.  I got out early, cleaned up the garden, then did some mowing.  This is as good as it gets, and hopefully our Summer heat is about over, and the nice Fall weather will soon be here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't recall starting this thread but I'll post..it's a really nice pleasant day in the 70s here today!  Perfect weather!!  I'm even going to open up my windows in a few minutes.  Now that the screen is repaired I shouldn't have any bats fly in.  lol


----------



## Carla (Sep 2, 2016)

Uh-oh. Heard that hurricane will be working it's way up the coast. Hope it veers out to sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2016)

High 70s here and partly cloudy, so I'm welcoming the coooool!   Ruth, hope your life is bat-free from now on!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 2, 2016)

MUCH hotter here today than it has been for the last few days.I've had the swamp cooler going full blast all day and still do.


----------



## ossian (Sep 3, 2016)

Another grey and drizzlt start to the day. 14C. Ah well, it is shopping Saturday so I won't miss much.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 3, 2016)

A bit overcast but dry day forecast.  Up early to feed the pigs and then back home for bacon & eggs!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't recall starting this thread but I'll post..it's a really nice pleasant day in the 70s here today!  Perfect weather!!  I'm even going to open up my windows in a few minutes.  Now that the screen is repaired I shouldn't have any bats fly in.  lol



There are two weather threads going.  I had started one a long time ago called How's your weather today?


----------

